# نانو شيلد و افلام الحماية و الامان الامريكيه



## نانو شيلد (3 نوفمبر 2012)

نانو شيلد و افلام الحماية و الامان الامريكيه


























​


----------



## نانو شيلد (11 يونيو 2013)

*رد: نانو شيلد و افلام الحماية و الامان الامريكيه*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تزف شركة نانو شيلد للعازل الحراري لاسرة و اعضاء منتدانا الغالي البشرى بمناسبه العطلة الصيفية 

خصم 35 % على كافة خدمات نانو شيلد 








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2lFAaXNUok&feature=youtu.be



ويمكن الدخول على موقع الشركه للتعرف على خدماتها و التسجيل في الموقع او حجز موعد مسبق*

www.nanoshield-usa.com




ويمكن انزال التطبيق الخاص بهم على انظمه الاجهزه الذكيه الاندرويد 
باسم 

Nanoshield
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wNanoshield




































الفرع الاول :
الدمام - طريق الخليج - محطة نفط - مقابل دارين مول


جوال مدير المعرض / 
0560044234


خريطة فرع سيهات على جوجل




الفرع الثاني :
الدمام - حي الشاطئ طريق الخليج بجوار موبايلي و الاتصالات 

جوال مدير المعرض / 

0546411164 


خريطة فرع حي الشاطئ على جوجل





​


----------



## نانو شيلد (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: نانو شيلد و افلام الحماية و الامان الامريكيه*





نانو شيلد و حماية وجهية كامري



ان ارضيناكم فتحدثوا عنا و ان لاحظتم قصورا فتحدثوا الينا
















الفرع الاول :
الدمام - طريق الخليج - محطة نفط - مقابل دارين مول


جوال مدير المعرض / 
0540505033 

خريطة فرع سيهات على جوجل




الفرع الثاني :
الدمام - حي الشاطئ طريق الخليج بجوار موبايلي و الاتصالات 

جوال مدير المعرض / 

0546411164 


خريطة فرع حي الشاطئ على جوجل






























​


----------

